# Overlapping blocks?



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Never seen this before, but anyone ever have overlapping blocks? Already got a 5-9 todays, but I can also take a 3-6. Wierd, wonder if i'd get paid for 7 hours for an actual 6 hours. Also would I have to be back at warehouse at 5 regardless if i'm done with the 3-6?

Most blocks lately have been running well under and there's a good chance of being done with the 1st block anyways...but rush hour who knows.

Wierd.

Nevermind 5-9 I'd tommorow...i'm an idiot.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

mke said:


> Never seen this before, but anyone ever have overlapping blocks? Already got a 5-9 todays, but I can also take a 3-6. Wierd, wonder if i'd get paid for 7 hours for an actual 6 hours. Also would I have to be back at warehouse at 5 regardless if i'm done with the 3-6?
> 
> Most blocks lately have been running well under and there's a good chance of being done with the 1st block anyways...but rush hour who knows.
> 
> ...


LOL. I've done that before, Befuddled me for a while, too.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

We revived a email about this so we can deliver more.... as well there you are not blocked at 8 or 40 hours right now.


----------

